# Whats better Tiger salamanders or Fire salamanders?



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've thought hard about this... but can't choose out of Tiger salamanders or Fire salamnders... 
PLEASE HELP!!! I'M DESPERATE!!!:lol2:


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*salmamanders*

well in my opinion you should get both lol... but house seperatly obvously....


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't... unfortunately... ahs to be one or the other.


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Then I would go for Tiger!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

got both, but thinking of selling the tigers. both great animals but fires have the edge in my opinion


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

TheToad888 said:


> Can't... unfortunately... ahs to be one or the other.


Would you keep them in the same tank as the long-toed or house 'em seperate?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

It's so hard! They're similar... I think i prefer tigers but i will see how the votes go...


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Actually, the Fire Sals look good...but go fot Tigers...and what about that tank question!!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

IMO Fire salamanders look really cool, alot cheaper, and so much easier to get hold of because most are CB

Tigers are hard to get hold of, mostly wild caught, but I do like the look of them.
If you was to get one Id suggest a fire salamander.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

looks wise fire salamanders rock but some can be pretty shy but most come out often after a few months 

viewing, it depends, some tigers will just dig and disappear never to be seen, but most learn that its cool to chill on the surface most of the time, fire sals can be shy but alot will learn its safe to come out most of the time. 

personality, tigers they just have a better feeding response and seem more inquisitive and will come out too see if your have food. most also will have a way of letting you know there hungry

fire sals are more readily available, eat less and more CB are coming onto the market, not to mention stunning to look at and great to observe even if a bit shy at times, but tigers just have that charm about them, honestly i couldnt pick between the 2


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

toss a coin! taaaadddaaaaaa!! LOL


----------

